
The software engineer’s guide to asserting dominance in the workplace - csabapalfi
https://medium.com/feature-creep/the-software-engineer-s-guide-to-asserting-office-dominance-ddea7b598df7
======
bsg75
Some of the best satire is based on real life situations. Unfortunately, the
examples within probably are for some of us here.

